# Green Power Ranger to do mma!!!!



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

> Jason David Frank: Former Power Ranger Makes the Move to MMA
> 
> The former action star from the hit series "Mighty Morphin Power Rangers" has officially made the move to mixed martial arts, and while training with UFC lightweight Melvin Guillard, he hopes to make his real fighting experience as successful as he did on television.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/28/1005859/jason-david-frank-former-power


SOOO awsome, I loved the green power ranger, 2nd only to the black one.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

this is rather epic!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Man, training with melvin is really going to help him, lol.

On a serious note, it's sort of interesting.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, with Melvin Guillard training him his career has no limits. Unless his opponent has submissions.

Also, I imdb'ed and this guy is 36 years old. Not sure what he thinks he's going to accomplish starting his career this late with only a silly show TMA background.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Yeah, with Melvin Guillard training him his career has no limits. Unless his opponent has submissions.
> 
> Also, I imdb'ed and this guy is 36 years old. Not sure what he thinks he's going to accomplish starting his career this late with only a silly show TMA background.


He's probly just looking for some ameture fights, or King of the cage.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Tommy??? Sweet! At first I thought it was the one who did gay porn.
He has to use a dragon zord or green ranger theme on his shorts. The first Power Rangers used to be on before Batman every sunday night, and I couldn't get enough of the action figures. I used to have pro wrestling matches between them on by bed, when I wasn't playing with my beast wars transformers of course.

EDIT: just noticed the part about how old he is, oh well, it will still be entertaining to watch him whether he wins or loses.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

:happy04:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

He should fight Inowaman in superfight. How big is this guy?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, awesome.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a pitcha of the first pink Power Ranger's tits when I was like 7. It was all hawt.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

YES!! OMG, my old school power rangers fandom is kicking in. Funny story, the reason green is my favorite color is because of the original green ranger (who was as badass as you can be in a kids TV show).


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Gracie *Barra*. Not Gracie *Baja*.

Anyway, this is funny. Hopefully he doesn't end up being a joke.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I went to this guys dojo before, he lives in Valencia, right next to Six Flags. :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i hope he comes out in that suit


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

If he's loosing, he can call on his zord to rescue him. Did the zords ever do anything? Or did they always straight away transform into the giant robot?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

name goes here said:


> If he's loosing, he can call on his zord to rescue him. Did the zords ever do anything? Or did they always straight away transform into the giant robot?


well tommy had the dragonzoid, so it was already a giant robot so did not have to transform, but he then could combine it with megazord and.... WHY AM I HAVING THIS CONVERSATION???

(and why do i know all of this?)


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

I heard about this back when he was supposed to be in an amateur fight, but the rules got changed to a boxing bout and eventually fell through or something. :confused02: Anyways, I'm glad to hear he's finally going to do it. :thumb03:



mmawrestler said:


> SOOO awsome, I loved the green power ranger, 2nd only to the pink one.


I noticed you made a mistake, so I _fix'd_ it for you.



Jesy Blue said:


> well tommy had the dragonzoid, so it was already a giant robot so did not have to transform, but he then could combine it with megazord and.... WHY AM I HAVING THIS CONVERSATION???
> 
> (and why do i know all of this?)


Not to sound all geeky, but wasn't it named _Dragonzord_?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Benge said:


> I heard about this back when he was supposed to be in an amateur fight, but the rules got changed to a boxing bout and eventually fell through or something. :confused02: Anyways, I'm glad to hear he's finally going to do it. :thumb03:
> 
> 
> I noticed you made a mistake, so I _fix'd_ it for you.
> ...


EWWWWW i didnt say i like the pink ranger, The pink ranger is for guuuurlz and chicks are for ****.


----------



## johnkreese (Aug 29, 2009)

He should have to fight in his power ranger costume. And stay in it after, while he's interviewed.. so he can make gestures as he's speaking.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

We all know if he ever runs into any danger in the cage he'll pull out his little sword/flute and play that tune to summon the huge robot. And if worse comes down to worse he'll come out as the white ranger.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

lol when i first read i thought it was one of those new power rangers... but lol its TOMMY... lmaoo he was my favorite power ranger..i even had the flutesword toy n pretented i was da green ranger as a kid..and then he left and i was mad for the longest time untill he came back as the white ranger..lmaoooo bringing back memorys anyway i would actully tune in to see him fight


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Is Zordon going to be his corner man?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

What kind of martial arts backround does this guy actually have?


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

He trains Muay Thai under Master Toddy. I saw some Muay Thai matches on youtube before. The dude can rumble.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8h3PRFdMhw


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

There is only one person that could maybe beat the Green Ranger and that would be the White Ranger... And it just so happens that they're the same guy. So everybody in what ever weight class he joins is doomed. DOooooooooommmmeed.


----------



## gsx_r (Aug 12, 2009)

dario03 said:


> There is only one person that could maybe beat the Green Ranger and that would be the White Ranger... And it just so happens that they're the same guy. So everybody in what ever weight class he joins is doomed. DOooooooooommmmeed.


Was coming in here to say this exact thing :thumb02:raise01:


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Man, this guy has always and will always be the best ranger. He was in what... FOUR seasons of the show? 
The original was best of course.
Also, this guy's legit. He's got a sixth degree black belt in Karate. He was recently inducted into the Karate hall of fame and has even made his own style. I honestly can't wait to see this guy fight.


----------

